# Which Pyraminx Should I Buy???



## loverthehater (Oct 9, 2010)

Hey! I am looking at some pyraminxes like the QJ and the Mefferts. Which one is better or if you know a better one please tell me THANKS!  Btw i'm also buying a pyramorphix and a pyrastar! should i get mefferts on those 2?


----------



## loverthehater (Oct 9, 2010)

btw i might also be buying a square-1 is MF8 the way to go?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 9, 2010)

loverthehater said:


> Hey! I am looking at some pyraminxes like the QJ and the Mefferts. Which one is better or if you know a better one please tell me THANKS!  Btw i'm also buying a pyramorphix and a pyrastar! should i get mefferts on those 2?


 


loverthehater said:


> btw i might also be buying a square-1 is MF8 the way to go?


 


loverthehater said:


> TY i wuz gonna buy mf8 but i'm gonna do some research before any of my buys


 


loverthehater said:


> did the research cubetwist is beast





loverthehater said:


> Omg ty all i'm Now going to buy: Pyraminx - QJ, Square-1 - Cubetwist, Pyramorphix+Pyrastar - Mefferts!  If anyone thinks differently speak up because i might be buying them today!


Edit button D:


----------



## DeathCuberK (Oct 9, 2010)

Pyra: I dunno, Mefferts sounds like a good one
SQ1: Don't buy a MF8. CubeTwist is better, and it costs like half as much as MF8


----------



## loverthehater (Oct 9, 2010)

TY i wuz gonna buy mf8 but i'm gonna do some research before any of my buys


----------



## cubefan4848 (Oct 9, 2010)

I have three different types of pyraminx's at the moment and my favourite is this one: http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.QJ_Plastic_Sticker_Triangle_Pyramid_Magic_Cube_Black-28945
It also comes in white

I find the mefferts pyraminx pop too many times and they are very expensive


----------



## loverthehater (Oct 9, 2010)

did the research cubetwist is beast


----------



## loverthehater (Oct 9, 2010)

Omg ty all i'm Now going to buy: Pyraminx - QJ, Square-1 - Cubetwist, Pyramorphix+Pyrastar - Mefferts!  If anyone thinks differently speak up because i might be buying them today!


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 9, 2010)

The pyramorphinx is really really stiff
some reviews
pyramorphinx http://www.youtube.com/user/DanieLDude1554#p/u/73/FLOTZ5Id3Ms
Pyrastar http://www.youtube.com/user/DanieLDude1554#p/u/55/zztX1-JB_oE


----------



## o2gulo (Oct 10, 2010)

Pyraminx : QJ. Nothing else

SQ-1 : Ordered MF8 a week ago and it should come prolly another week. But i personally recommend the MF8


----------



## hic0057 (Oct 10, 2010)

I got a modded meffert's pyraminx which is awesome. After taking out some of the ballbearing, tensioning and lubing it it turn really well and is pop resistant.


----------



## EVH (Oct 10, 2010)

I have tried both MF8 and Cubetwist, MF8 is a better choice... I think.


----------



## emolover (Oct 10, 2010)

Only get QJ pyraminx. The mefferts one sucks, its so locky and there nothing as good as a QJ. Avg with QJ: 4 sec Avg with Mefferts: like 6 sec.


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 10, 2010)

Edison


----------



## loverthehater (Oct 10, 2010)

is there a better pyramorphix?


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 10, 2010)

loverthehater said:


> is there a better pyramorphix?


I don't know you could try this http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.2_Layer_Pyramid_Triangle_Magic_Cube_White-28459
Cheaper!


----------



## loverthehater (Oct 10, 2010)

I thinks i getting 1 u sent me Thanx a lot  (it got good reviews)


----------



## theace (Oct 10, 2010)

loverthehater said:


> Hey! I am looking at some pyraminxes like the QJ and the Mefferts. Which one is better or if you know a better one please tell me THANKS!  Btw i'm also buying a pyramorphix and a pyrastar! should i get mefferts on those 2?


The QJ is decent. The Meffert's is kinda expensive I think.



loverthehater said:


> btw i might also be buying a square-1 is MF8 the way to go?


Yes. The MF-8 is really good. Specially after a lot of breaking in. I've heard good things about the Cube Twist as well. You might wanna try out that one out too.


----------



## David0794 (Oct 10, 2010)

I like the Mefferts Pyra, my QJ sucks...


----------



## Carrot (Oct 10, 2010)

emolover said:


> Only get QJ pyraminx. The mefferts one sucks, its so locky and there nothing as good as a QJ. *Avg with QJ: 4 sec Avg* with Mefferts: like 6 sec.


 
wait what!???


----------



## emolover (Oct 10, 2010)

Odder said:


> wait what!???


 
Its not hard to get fast times on the pyraminx even with the noob method. I have just perfected it to the max. I also have good look ahead on the pyraminx.


----------



## Carrot (Oct 12, 2010)

emolover said:


> Its not hard to get fast times on the pyraminx even with the noob method. I have just perfected it to the max. I also have good look ahead on the pyraminx.


 
I'm not sure that you understood me: is ~4.00 a normal average for you? or is it you pb avg5? pb avg12? 

Who are you?


----------

